# History of War Online



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 30, 2006)

Apparently a pretty new site, and should be pretty interesting as it grows....

http://www.historyofwaronline.com/


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2006)

Make this a Sticky.


----------

